# call of duty 4 mod warfare initialization error(alpha blending)



## doves (May 21, 2008)

Hello,

Well i have done alot of research on this and ive found alot of people have had the same error i know its because lack of new video cards but there MUST be some way around buying a new video card, i have the latest moded catylist drivers for my ATI mobility radeon 9000 yes ik its out of date but it runs games like cs:source just fine with 100+ fps on my laptop. if there is some opengl or vid card optimizing program PLZ feel free to provide the link to the site im desperate and if i cant find a way i have to wait about 3 months to buy a new comp.

anywayz ik my laptop will be able to run cod4 i just really could use a solution to this alpha blending problem ( glo will be dissabled) other than buying a new video card as i do not have the money right now

thx to all who will help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry, that's not gonna happen. The 9000 in there is just too old.


----------



## doves (May 21, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Sorry, that's not gonna happen. The 9000 in there is just too old.


i refuse to accept that I KNOW there is some way around this there always is thx for your opinion thow


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

CoD4 is almost 6 years newer than that card.



> "Required (Minimum) Specs"
> 
> * CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.4 GHz or AMD(R) Athlon(TM) 64 2800+ processor or any 1.8Ghz Dual Core Processor or better supported
> * RAM: 512MB RAM (768MB for Windows Vista
> ...


The game also REQUIRES ShaderModel 2.0b support. The Radeon 9000 only support Shader Model 1.4. You're a good 3 generations behind current hardware and 2 behind the requirements.


----------



## doves (May 21, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> CoD4 is almost 6 years newer than that card.
> 
> 
> 
> The game also REQUIRES ShaderModel 2.0b support. The Radeon 9000 only support Shader Model 1.4. You're a good 3 generations behind current hardware and 2 behind the requirements.


ik the requirements and ik that my card is old and i also know it only has v. 1.4 of shader model what im looking for is a way around the 2.0 requirement


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There isn't one.


----------



## nbgjboogie208 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea i have the same issue using a asylum geforce 100/200 vid card im also wanting to find a way around buying a vid card, some type of software or program any help?
-james


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wait til you get the new comp then put COD4 on there. Otherwise you're free to torture yourself lol


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

doves said:


> ik the requirements and ik that my card is old and i also know it only has v. 1.4 of shader model what im looking for is a way around the 2.0 requirement


If there was a way round the hardware requirements, then we'd all be using cheap old cards to play the latest games. Contact ATI to see if they can help. They will recommend you buy a new card.


----------



## joebravo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,

here's what someone wrote about the alpha blending prolem, who uses the ATI 9800Pro:

"Ok, Im not tech guy but here is how I solved the problem. I had an ATI 9800 Pro and I first updated XP to SP2 then updated the Catalyst drivers. Now CoD2 works. I can't believe I actually 1) solved a tech problem and 2) posted on a forum. Its a first x2 !!!!"

I don't think that this advice will work with your ATI 9000, but you should give it a try. 

-joe-


----------

